# صلاة للمتضايقين و المجروحين



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

*صلاة للمتضايقين و المجروحين







ربي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق ،
 اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ،
 أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي في تسديدك لاحتياجي ،
 ... أسبحك ، يا معين وجهي وربي .
 يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ،
 لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي أن أفكر حتى في الضغطة والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ،
 حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني .

يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ،
 عقلي ثابت فيك ،
 لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون جبانا أو غير مستقر .
 أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ،
 أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ،
 انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ،
 ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل ..
 أشكرك يا أبي أعطيني روح القوة والحب والهدوء والاتزان ،
 وأنا أتمتع بالانضباط وأحكم نفسى

  ياربى انا ابنك محتاج حنانك ياربى اجعلنى ابن ليك قربنى كمان وكمان انا من  غيرك انسان فانى على الارض انا ضعيف قوينى
 قلبا نقيا اخلق فيا يا الله

آمين
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2012)

اميييييين يا يسوع

صلاة روعه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يونيو 2012)

أميييييييييين
صلاه جمييييييله
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

*ميرسى لمروركم ومشاركاتكم الطيبة

ربنا يباركم
*​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2012)

> *
> ياربى انا ابنك محتاج حنانك ياربى اجعلنى ابن ليك قربنى كمان وكمان انا من  غيرك انسان فانى على الارض انا ضعيف قوينى
> قلبا نقيا اخلق فيا يا الله
> 
> آمين*



امين يارب 

صلاه اكتر من رائعه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ابو تربو 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> امين يارب
> 
> صلاه اكتر من رائعه
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا امى لتشجيع حضرتك

ربنا يخليكى لينا ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*امين صلاة جميلة جدا 
ربنا يباركك *​


----------

